# which martial art... help



## Age (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey guys,

I want to start practicing some kind of martial art, but i am a short and heavy man (need to lose some weight). Which one do u think is the "best" for me ? 

Thanks alot


----------



## Hanzou (Jan 19, 2016)

Judo.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 19, 2016)

Age said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to start practicing some kind of martial art, but i am a short and heavy man (need to lose some weight). Which one do u think is the "best" for me ?
> 
> Thanks alot


what is available to you? It's silly to give you a style recommendation if the closest school teaching it is 4 hours away


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 19, 2016)

.


----------



## Spinedoc (Jan 19, 2016)

ballen0351 said:


> what is available to you? It's silly to give you a style recommendation of the closest school teaching it is 4 hours away



This. What do you have around you?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 19, 2016)

Depends on what you are looking to get out of the martial art.


----------



## Buka (Jan 19, 2016)

Make a list of all the dojos in close proximity to you. Go watch several of their classes. (if you have time to join a forum - you have time to watch a lot of classes at schools)

Pick the one you think will be most comfortable for you and go have a ball.

Welcome to MT, bro.


----------



## Skaw (Jan 20, 2016)

Instead of looking for an art than fits you, look (also) for a teacher that fits you


----------



## Paul_D (Jan 20, 2016)

Skaw said:


> Instead of looking for an art than fits you, look (also) for a teacher that fits you


Can you explain that further, what criteria are you using to judge if a teacher fits you?


----------



## Skaw (Jan 20, 2016)

Paul_D said:


> Can you explain that further, what criteria are you using to judge if a teacher fits you?



Not only what he teach, but how s/he teachs, and also having same ideas about basic things. In my case, not being a "hothead", willing to answer your questions, how often they spar, being ********-free, etc


----------



## Paul_D (Jan 20, 2016)

Skaw said:


> Not only what he teach, but how s/he teachs, and also having same ideas about basic things. In my case, not being a "hothead", willing to answer your questions, how often they spar, being ********-free, etc


Interesting, I like that (apart form the sparring).  Thanks.


----------



## Spinoza (Jan 20, 2016)

If you are just looking to lose weight, the most aerobic exercise I've gotten out of a martial art has been in a Capoeira class, followed closely by Judo. But, as others have said, visit some classes and find a place where you will be comfortable. In my own highly biased and unobjective opinion, Judo instructors tend to show a willingness to work with people of all body types and ability ranges. If you want to lose weight in your marital arts class, you'll need a school where they do aerobic exercise as part of their training; if they work more on technique and expect you to get fit on your own time, then ask yourself if that works for you.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 20, 2016)

ballen0351 said:


> .


Ya don't say...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 20, 2016)

Skaw said:


> Instead of looking for an art than fits you, look (also) for a teacher that fits you


Like Mary k. Laterno?


----------



## GiYu - Todd (Jan 20, 2016)

Pretty much any art will benefit you to some degree.  Look at what's around you within a reasonable distance.  Check their schedules to see if it matches yours.  Watch some classes and see what you feel comfortable with.  One of the most important things is that you find something you will be comfortable with training in for a long time.  If it's too far or inconvenient, or if you don't enjoy it, you're likely to quit.

Good luck.


----------



## deflect->atemi (Jan 20, 2016)

In your search, I would disregard someone like this instructor who pads their resume with questionable content, and makes students look like AstroTurfers/Sockpuppets.


----------



## Paul_D (Jan 21, 2016)

deflect->atemi said:


> In your search, I would disregard someone like this instructor who pads their resume with questionable content, and makes students look like AstroTurfers/Sockpuppets.


I would avoid anyone that referred to themselves as Master, full stop


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 21, 2016)

Paul_D said:


> I would avoid anyone that referred to themselves as Master, full stop



What about Mistress though?


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 21, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> What about Mistress though?


Yes please


----------



## Paul_D (Jan 21, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> What about Mistress though?


Then I put my dog leash on and kiss her feet


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 21, 2016)

Paul_D said:


> I would avoid anyone that referred to themselves as Master, full stop


I would avoid anyone who has a black belt in Muay Thai kickboxing


----------



## Paul_D (Jan 21, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I would avoid anyone who has a black belt in Muay Thai kickboxing


Is it common place in Muay Thai to refer to yourself as Master?


----------



## Age (Jan 21, 2016)

ballen0351 said:


> what is available to you? It's silly to give you a style recommendation if the closest school teaching it is 4 hours away





Spinedoc said:


> This. What do you have around you?



Sry guys for the delay responding

I have near me these martial arts:

Aikido 

Taekwond 

Jiu jitsu

Boxing

MMA

Karaté Goju Ryu 

Krav Maga 


thx alot guys


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 21, 2016)

Age said:


> Sry guys for the delay responding
> 
> I have near me these martial arts:
> 
> ...



Well, I still think the best answer still depends on a lot more than just your height and weight, but let me suggest a few things, all with a lot of caaveats, since we don't know anything about the quality or tone of any of those specific schools.

*Boxing *is likely to be a very good workout for you if your primary objective is fitness and some usable skills at the bus stop or whatever. Many good boxing gyms have technical fitness programs now for people not aspiring to compete and this might be a good choice for you. However, if you want to compete in boxing, short and heavy is really not a good combination. Your weight will position you against really fit people of the same weight, probably with longer arms. But, if it's training you're after, I wouldn't let that stop you.

(again with a lot of assumptions)
*MMA* will also be very physical and could be that amazing workout you're looking for to get into shape. It also will expose you to a lot of different tactics and techniques, more quickly than classical style like Goju Ryu is likely do. You may or may not find it to be a friendly and supportive environment for someone starting out and trying to get into shape. It depends on things that I can't possibly know, you'd need to visit.

*Jiu Jitsu* is a good workout and could be pretty practical. Judo was a good suggestion that someone made earlier, some of the reasons they made that suggestion may also apply to Jiu Jitsu. It is VERY different in every way from most other things on that list. You're going to have to visit it and a contrasting number of the others to know whether it appeals to you or not.

*Krav Maga* can be a really effective way to train. In my observation is that there is a vast inconstancy among Krav Maga schools, you'd need to visit and find out what they are doing and whether it appeals to you. I can't make any other generalizations that you couldn't come to on your own by reading up and watching some videos, but they're all somewhat irrelevant, because you have an opportunity to visit and observe THAT particular club, which is all that really matters to you.

I don't want to talk trash about any style, I think most all of them are right for someone. That said, I generally wouldn't suggest *Tae Kwon Do* for someone self described as short and heavy. It's best for athletic and flexible people with long legs (for what my opinion is worth).

*Aikido* is very different than the other things on this list. They tend to be very supportive environments meant for anyone and everyone and that might be comfortable to you. It is a system that isn't primary focused on training up fighters quickly. I'm careful not to say "wouldn't work in a real fight" and I don't want to you to read that into it, nor do I want to invite that debate, but it's not why they exist and it's a long term endeavor to pursue competence in Aikido. I find it really appeals to a few personality types, including people with an interest in technical subjects like engineering and math and music. There are a lot of angle and vectors and it is fun and fascinating. It also appeals to people who want martial arts training, but do not consider themselves violent people. It is absolutely the right choice for some people, can't say if you're one or not. Visit, observe and talk with the sensei. It's probably not going to whip you into shape, but it will get you moving and might center you around some good habits that do lead to some positive changes.

*Goju Ryu* is a classical Okinawan karate system. A friend of mine is a respected teacher and I'm happy to ask him for you if they have a body type, I suspect he'll say no. Much harder (stronger) than Aikido and the training is different though they come from similar parts of the world are share some cultural commonality. It too is a multi-year/lifetime endeavor and has to be something you love. I've trained with my friend and his teacher and students a bit. It's not for me, but I would not want to get in the way of their fists or feet.  Like Aikido, training won't be tailored to you or focused on immediate practicality, but that's not the same as saying it doesn't work. It's just a different and longer term approach. Visit, observe and ask questions. I kind of doubt it's going to be fitness oriented, but they do train hard and it might be good step for you.

With all of these schools, but especially the classical styles, your training and your relationship starts with how you approach them and how you engage in your visit or dialogue. This isn't like buying a car or renting an apartment. Show them deference and respect and decide later how you really feel. You never know who you are starting a lifetime relationship with. You only have one chance to get off on the right foot.

There's a saying "when the student is ready, the teacher will appear".

Good luck, I hope something I said helps.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 21, 2016)

Age said:


> Sry guys for the delay responding
> 
> I have near me these martial arts:
> 
> ...


Goju Ryu everyone knows it's the best ever...Just kidding I love Goju but the best bet is make time to stop by a few or all of them if you have time.  See how the school runs, talk to the teachers see if you get along better with one vs another.  Try a few classes out see how the other students interact.  If we suggest 1 style and you show up and the teachs just a jerk then you won't enjoy your time there.  A lot of picking a class or style is where you fit in


----------



## Spinedoc (Jan 21, 2016)

I would agree with ShortBridges interpretation with the exception of Aikido not getting you in shape. It will, but it will be slower. Once you advance, depending on how you workout, you can really get quite a workout in. I often end drenched in sweat, and feeling exhausted...but I tend to practice hard.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm sure that I dismissively mis-characterized a lot of things in my run down. My ignorance, not intended disrespect.

We train pretty hard, too hard for a lot of people and frankly harder than I think is productive sometimes. But honestly it's never really gotten me INTO shape. I've lost 22 pounds since the end of October, but it was through diet and exercise away from my club. The stuff I do there certainly helps and for people trying to get into shape and/or lose weight; movement helps, consistency helps, standing at your desk can help, I'm told. To lose significant weight and build muscle tone, for me anyways, requires diet and very consistent high calorie burning actives coupled with some strength training.

You're more likely to get that in a ring sports oriented style than a classical style...I opine. But, it comes back to, visit the clubs and see what they do. Much more valuable than my generalizations.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 21, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I would avoid anyone who has a black belt in Muay Thai kickboxing



I would put that as an element to ignore rather than avoid.  There are legitimate schools do have belt systems.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 21, 2016)

Paul_D said:


> Is it common place in Muay Thai to refer to yourself as Master?


Kru. Is generally the title they use. And yes you can get them from dodgy sources.


----------



## Age (Jan 21, 2016)

ShortBridge said:


> Well, I still think the best answer still depends on a lot more than just your height and weight, but let me suggest a few things, all with a lot of caaveats, since we don't know anything about the quality or tone of any of those specific schools.
> 
> *Boxing *is likely to be a very good workout for you if your primary objective is fitness and some usable skills at the bus stop or whatever. Many good boxing gyms have technical fitness programs now for people not aspiring to compete and this might be a good choice for you. However, if you want to compete in boxing, short and heavy is really not a good combination. Your weight will position you against really fit people of the same weight, probably with longer arms. But, if it's training you're after, I wouldn't let that stop you.
> 
> ...




You are awesome thanks so much!


----------



## Age (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys. I will try to know more about the schools and will try some classes too =). i will tell u the results later.

And again thank you so much.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 22, 2016)

Age said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I will try to know more about the schools and will try some classes too =). i will tell u the results later.
> 
> And again thank you so much.



Enjoy having a look too, even if the style isn't for you have fun exploring it.


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 22, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Kru. Is generally the title they use. And yes you can get them from dodgy sources.



Just to add to this...kruu is the Thai word for teacher. There is another term, ajarn, that refers to "higher" level teachers such as high school/college and is more akin to the word "professor". Most Thai schools that I've seen stick to kruu.


----------

